

Sending Email with Laravel, SendGrid, Beanstalkd and Go - zackkitzmiller
http://b.z19r.com/post/sending-email-with-laravel-sendgrid-beanstalkd-and-go

======
programminggeek
Why do this via queue? It seems like you could in many cases just send right
to send grid and it's reasonably fast. That would get rid of the need for
beanstalkd and go.

I can see why you'd do it if you want your app to have a certain level of
responsiveness, but otherwise this seems a bit like overkill.

One other option would be create an email api service in Go(or node or
whatever) that that just returns a 200 instantly and sends the email after
that. It would be as fast as dropping a msg into the beanstalkd queue with
fewer moving parts.

~~~
ambirex
or, if you do want to queue it, why not use postfix as a local relay host?

[http://sendgrid.com/docs/Integrate/Mail_Servers/postfix.html](http://sendgrid.com/docs/Integrate/Mail_Servers/postfix.html)

